# Ideas for a chainsaw case



## memory12 (Nov 19, 2013)

I am looking to build a chainsaw case for my Stihl MS441RCM with a 25" bar. The reason I am building one is none of the cases they sell at stores do not fit. They don't make a case big enough for this saw. It has the full wrap handlebar and larger dawgs so it makes it extra hard to use a store bought case. I just want a case for the powerhead only and not the bar.

Has anybody on here made a case for a chainsaw? And if so, what kind of materials did you use? I am figuring on using 1/2" plywood or less if possible to keep the weight down. It doesn't need to be anything fancy just a plain square box with a hinged lid. What would be my best option for connecting the pieces of plywood together?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*look for plastic bins or buckets*

A rectangular bin like Tupperware or other in the appropriate size will have all the features you need, oil proof, sturdy, a lid that can be hinged or removes and by using packing foam glued to the interior to fit your saw's engine it will not slip and slide around.

An ice cooler will probably be a better solution since it is thicker and stronger and already has the hinged lid and a lock. Like this one, you just need to find the right size:


----------



## memory12 (Nov 19, 2013)

I have never thought about something like that. 

I know it has handles on the side but a handle on top of the lid will be much easier to carry. Would you think the latch and the factory hinges will be strong enough to hold the weight? I don't know the exact weight but somewhere around 20 to 25lbs. 

One thing I forgot to mention is I plan on leaving the bar attached to the saw so I would have to cut a notch out of the case so the bar can stick out but that is no big deal.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*some have a top handle*

Here's a bunch of images. You can go to a WalMart or Meijers, or other store to see them in person and bring your measurements along. The other advantage is that inside there will be plenty of room for tools, chain oil, spare chains etc maybe even a small container of fuel. 

http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...&fr=ytff1-tyc-inbox&va=plastic+ice+cooler+box


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

I have four saws....none have ever seen the inside of a case. I built a box for my wheeler that holds my 440, 2-1/2 gallon gas can, gallon of bar oil, my chaps and a tool box. I put handles on the side so I can pull it off and throw it in the back of the truck. I haven't done tis yet but will, put a slot in it to fit the bar of my 660 through it. I think a case is just PITA myself, the box works better for me. Saw always comes in out of the weather anyways....I am very particular about caring for my saws especially since you cant buy the 440s anymore, too bad, best saw stihl made.


----------



## memory12 (Nov 19, 2013)

One reason I want a case is I transport the saw in the backseat of my truck and I want to protect the seats from oil and crap. My saw has a little tendency to leak bar oil. Normally the bed is full of wood and not enough room for the saws and the other tools.


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

You may still have a problem with the oil soaking through. With anything you wind up doing taking some of those absorbing "pig" mats you can buy bat auto zone And putting them in the bottom of the box may help alot with that. Besides....what is a truck without a little bar oil and saw dust in the cab? Lol.


----------



## memory12 (Nov 19, 2013)

FishFactory said:


> *You may still have a problem with the oil soaking through*. With anything you wind up doing taking some of those absorbing "pig" mats you can buy bat auto zone And putting them in the bottom of the box may help alot with that. Besides....what is a truck without a little bar oil and saw dust in the cab? Lol.


Even with a cooler of some type, you think oil would be able to soak through the plastic? Maybe but it would take alot of oil I would imagine before that would happen. My saw doesn't leak that much.

I just bought this truck and it is a fairly clean and nice truck and I would like to keep it like that for as long as I can.

Something else I have thought about using is a large duffel bag and put something in the bottom to absorb the oil. It may not protect the saw any but I am not really going for that. The only thing that concerns me is the chain teeth might get caught on the bag and start ripping it. I do have a bar cover but it doesn't cover the whole bar.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

$5.00, baffed-out Coleman cooler in a garage sale.


----------

